# Richtig auf andere Domain weiterleiten



## Moritz123 (2. Februar 2004)

Hallo!
ich habe 2 Domains, die auf unterschiedlichen Webspace zeigen, da das für meine Mail-Konfiguration so sein muss. Nun möchte ich es aber so einrichten, dass wenigstens die Inhalte unter beiden domains gleich sind, möchte aber nicht alles doppelt auf den Server laden.
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit (evtl mit mod_rewrite), es so einzurichten, dass von der einen Domain nicht nur weitergeleitet wird, sondern auch folgendes möglich ist:
http://www.testserver.de/seite123.html wird auf
http://www.test-server.de/seite123.html 
weitergeleitet ?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## FaBoW (15. Juni 2004)

*alten Thread raushol*
Das gleiche Problem hätt ich auch *duck*


----------



## Arne Buchwald (15. Juni 2004)

DocumentRoot im Apache-VHost richtig einstellen


----------

